# Propain Tyee Flo I,II oder III



## Jumpmaus (27. März 2013)

Hey ihr Lieben,

ich wollte mal hören, ob jemand schon das Propain Tyee Flo I,II oder III in seiner Garage stehen hat und wenn welches Modell.
Ich bin total interessiert an dem I oder II.
Leider hab ich es in Beerfelden zur Ladies Open total verpennt das Bike zu testen.
Zur Dirt Masters komme ich leider auch nicht, da ich da in Italien bin.
Gibt es vielleicht die Möglichkeit das Bike bei jemanden vor Ort zu testen auch wegen der Rahmengröße? (XS oder S denke ich)
Wäre echt total super
Über Rückmeldungen würde ich mich freuen!!!

Lg Caro


----------



## Jumpmaus (27. März 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die Freds hier hast du gelesen?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=625269
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=624112
> ...




Danke für die Info;-)

Falls jemand aus dem Raum Troisdorf kommt und mir die Gelegenheit geben möchte, mich mal auf dem Tyee Flo sitzen zu lassen dann würde ich mich riesig darüber freuen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boris-C (29. April 2013)

Jumpmaus schrieb:


> Danke für die Info;-)
> 
> Falls jemand aus dem Raum Troisdorf kommt und mir die Gelegenheit geben möchte, mich mal auf dem Tyee Flo sitzen zu lassen dann würde ich mich riesig darüber freuen!!!




Huhu, bei uns sollte dieser Tage ein Tyee FLO1 in Grösse M eintrudeln. Darfste dann gerne mal antesten. Ansonsten wird sicherlich einer der ersten Ausflüge zum Ho Chi Minh Trail nach Siegburg gehen, da könnte man sich auch treffen...


----------



## 4N4 (22. Mai 2013)

Hi Mädels,

hier sind weitere Termine an denen ihr das Flo testen könnt:


Mai
26.5.		Bikepark Albstadt

Juni
1.6.  2.6.	Bikepark Leogang
8.6.  9.6.	Bikepark Bischofsmais
15.  16.6.  Bikepark Beerfelden
23.6.		Bikepark Samerberg

Juli
4.7.  7.7.	Bikes and Beats in Saalbach
14.7.		Bikepark Bad Hindelang
27.  28.7.	Bikepark Lac Blanc

August
17.  18.7.	Bikepark Osternohe


----------



## guenther1983x (17. Juni 2015)

Hab einen Tyee S Rahmen in Raw zum probesitzen und zu verkaufen, falls jemand Interesse hat.
Im Ruhrgebiet.


----------



## stef_cng (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

der letzte Beitrag ist zwar schon etwas her, aber ich habe das selbe Problem wir Caro.
Bin als sehr kleine Frau auf der Suche nach einem AM/EN Bike und würde mir sehr gerne mal das Propain Tyee Flo anschauen.
Hat das vielleicht jemand im Raum Köln/Bonn/Ddorf in Größe XS/S, wo ich einmal "Probesitzen" könnte?

Wäre total dankbar für eure Hilfe!

VLG Steffi


----------



## Mx343 (17. Juni 2015)

stef_cng schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> der letzte Beitrag ist zwar schon etwas her, aber ich habe das selbe Problem wir Caro.
> Bin als sehr kleine Frau auf der Suche nach einem AM/EN Bike und würde mir sehr gerne mal das Propain Tyee Flo anschauen.
> ...



Einmal bitte hier schauen www.propain-bikes.com/de/friends.html 
Und dann nach Tyee Flo oder Tyee bzw. PLZ sortieren.
Solltest du eins gefunden haben einfach eine Mail an Tobi schicken: [email protected]
Meines wissens nach gibt es von der Geometrie keinen unterschied zwischen Tyee und Tyee Flo und das Tyee gibt es auch in S (evtl. ist dir das ja klein genug).

Viele Grüße
Fabian


----------



## stef_cng (17. Juni 2015)

Hi Fabian, 
Danke für die Hilfe, da hab ich auch schon geschaut und bin aber leider nicht fündig geworden 
Deshalb dachte ich, ich probiere es mal hier!


----------



## RedWitch82 (25. Juni 2015)

Also ich habe ein Flo in S, bin leider nicht so ganz in deiner Nähe, da ich aus Gelnhausen komme was so zwischen Frankfurt a.M. und Fulda liegt.


----------



## RedWitch82 (25. Juni 2015)

Ansonsten wirklich mal den Tobi anschreiben, oder dort einfach mal durchklingeln.


----------



## frogmatic (26. Juni 2015)

stef_cng schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> der letzte Beitrag ist zwar schon etwas her, aber ich habe das selbe Problem wir Caro.
> Bin als sehr kleine Frau auf der Suche nach einem AM/EN Bike und würde mir sehr gerne mal das Propain Tyee Flo anschauen.
> ...



Ist zwar leicht off topic, aber meine Ex und Kindesmutter, die auch sehr klein ist, hat sich die Tage mal über mein Banshee Spitfire in S drübergestellt - das hat ebenfalls einen sehr niedrigen Überstand.
Gießen ist leider nicht gleich bei dir um die Ecke...

Edith sagt: das ist ein 26" bike - "unmodern" aber für uns Kleine geeigneter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2015)

und wann darf ich mich endlich auch mal über dein unmodernes Spitfire drüberstellen?


----------



## frogmatic (26. Juni 2015)

Drüberstellen jederzeit, nur mit dem fahren dauert's noch


----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2015)




----------



## frogmatic (27. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht bringt mich ja der Regentag weiter...


----------

